# The Official 1/14 - 1/15 Storm Discussion Thread



## ALLSKIING (Jan 13, 2006)

Should be rain then snow. Post some snow totals.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2006)

Lots of rain on Long Island and about 55.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 14, 2006)

Winter storm watches up for central and northern vermont for greater than six inches starting mid evening. People in Vermont or NH please post weather conditions, temperatures, and snow amounts when this rain starts chnaging over. THANKS!


----------



## skibum (Jan 14, 2006)

9:30 a.m. Sat. Campton Upper Village, NH
39.2 deg. light drizzle and fog  :-? 
http://vortex.plymouth.edu/ is a great weather site, has more info than I could possibly use or understand


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2006)

light rain, lots particularly crappy outside.  unbelievable loss of snow pack this week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

Nothing really happening here in the Upper Valley (close to Killington, Sunapee, etc).  

Fog and drizzle.  

Sunapee had lost a lot of snow as of yesterday.


----------



## salida (Jan 14, 2006)

http://wxrisk.com/Meteorology/Verification/2005-06/forecast.htm


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2006)

wow, that is quite a call.


----------



## Marc (Jan 14, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> wow, that is quite a call.



Indeed.



And holy S I hope it is accurate.  Makes me think about getting "sick" on Monday and taking a trip up to Snow..


----------



## pepperdawg (Jan 14, 2006)

hmmmmm.....8-16"??....I hope.....being bitter, however, I'll call Dust on Crust after the wind gets through with whatever does change over......grrrrrr....

NOthing like waking up up to the warm rains of mid-january in NE...grrr.....

Paging February.


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2006)

My prediction is that after winter left with 2005, it will come "Marching Back". I think we're in for quite a spring.


----------



## dmc (Jan 14, 2006)

Mid 40's and overcast at Hunter...


Headed out for turns now....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

salida said:
			
		

> http://wxrisk.com/Meteorology/Verification/2005-06/forecast.htm



Interesting.  Is that a ski website?  

They did not have the last snow event...end of last week.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 14, 2006)

Its on the way guys!! 8)  at 12:15  front moving thru NNY on the St Lawrence river , temps drop to 27 and heading for -5 tonite , sustained winds @ around 20-25mph, brief mix fell making things slippery BUT its NOW SNOWING and starting to accumulate  :beer:  :beer:  :beer:  8)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

Looks like Pat's is taking a beating:  

http://www.patspeak.com/webcam.htm

They will rebound very quickly I think.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 14, 2006)

Raining on and off pretty hard all day here in CT.  The ski area that I work decided to close for the day... It would have been nice if they called me before I drove all the way up there though...  :roll:


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 14, 2006)

Whiteface doesn't look to be holding up at the bottom either.
http://www.whiteface.com/newsite/onmtn/webcams.php

Locals in VT,NY,NH, let us know when the snow starts to fall


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 14, 2006)

Roemer is calling for 6 to 10 at K 10to 15 at the Bush and a 30% for 15+


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

3:30 pm in the Upper Valley.  Clouds are now lifting and some sun poking through :blink:  Still mild.  Dark to the NW though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

Well, just checked radar on TWC (all I use it for...radar clips) and the changeover line as of last check was inching through the Adirondacks and was very close to Lake Champlain.  :beer:  

This is just in as well from NWS Burlington:



			
				NWS Burlington said:
			
		

> ORLEANS-ESSEX-LAMOILLE-CALEDONIA-WASHINGTON- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NEWPORT...ISLAND POND...JOHNSON... STOWE...ST. JOHNSBURY...MONTPELIER 112 PM EST SAT JAN 14 2006
> 
> ...WINTER STORM WARNING IN EFFECT FROM 7 PM THIS EVENING TO 6 PM EST SUNDAY...
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 14, 2006)

Currently 33 at my house. Rain/Snow line is pretty much sitting on top of us right now. Calling for 4-8 over here....liking the StJ area forcast!


----------



## teachski (Jan 14, 2006)

This is depressing. The ground is bare with a couple small piles from the plows still remaining. As I drove past Wachusett on route 2 today it was raining so hard that I could barely see the lines on the road. I bet it hit Wachusett hard today.  They are calling for the temperature to drop after midnight and for us to get 3 to 6 inches.  That will help, but we need a lot more snow.


----------



## meat (Jan 14, 2006)

Jay turned to snow as I was leaving around 4:55, not coming down to hard, but I just checked the radar and it just looks like we're in a dry slot right now. hope we get the biggness cuz todays rain was ridiculosly disgusting.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

According to the latest *Sugarbush Report*, the temps at mid mountain and summit stations have fallen below freezing.  I don't know the time of this report though.


----------



## mountaindude (Jan 14, 2006)

Still hanging on to about 42 degrees here.  Got as high as 54 around one o'clock today.  My wife and I got some spring like cleaning done today around the house.  We sat on the porch around five in t-shirts and had a couple beers.  Strange brew of weather around here.  Snow is on its way though. :beer:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

Very windy now in the UV.  Now precip.  Getting colder.

Sunapee has said that they have the snowguns locked and loaded.  Likely to start resurfacing tonight right on through Monday or Tuesday as temps allow.


----------



## catskills (Jan 14, 2006)

Belleayre Mtn - 4:00 PM Today temps went south and MAJOR snow storm started after a day of on and off rain.  Most of the trails held up today.  Tomorrow should be an awesome *POWDER DAY* in the Catskills. Lets hope for 12+ inches of the white stuff.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 14, 2006)

Snowing Yet in VT?


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2006)

i doubt this storm is going to bring 'powder'.  fresh snow for sure, let's hope it is cold enough for powder (which also means more snow) but i think the temps are going to be too warm for good powder snow.

no snow here in the NEK, but i just got back from doing laundry and the difference between when i left and when i got back was substantial.  the pleasant and balmy temperatures are gone replaced with a biting wind and the rain is starting to change over.  probably will change over and start snowing in about two hours i would guess.

patience twintwips!  the only statistic that matters is tomorrow morning's measurement  postings in the next 6 hours of preliminary reportings are irrelevent until then.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

8:08 pm.  Changeover currently happening in Upper Valley.  I can hear the ice pellets hitting the window right now.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 14, 2006)

I have been hearing the same thing for the past 2 hours here in north western NJ. Have a dusting to an inch with heavy snow/sleet and a rumble of thunder every once and awhile. Really wicked storm, when i went outside all the rain had frozen and sidewalks are extremely slippery. Mountain Creek tomo? NEVER-WORST SKI RESORT IN THE HISTORY OF SKI RESORTS.(I live 20 minutes from it and drive 5 hours to vermont almost every weekend, shows how bad it is) BTW-I think people are starting to steal skis and snowboards as people are using them, it's getting that bad.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 14, 2006)

This is from Strafford NH at 830 pm. Still too warm. The twig is a Maine Woodsman's Weatherstick. 

As if you didn't know, here's how they work (per site):

Maine Woodsman's Weather sticks have been predicting the weather, delighting their owners, and amazing new acquaintances all around the world for over ten years. Long before that the Abanaki Indians probably used them as hostess gifts when they went to dinner in neighboring wigwams! Hang on an outside wall or door casing exposed to the weather, stick bends down to foretell foul weather up for fair (unless you've hung it upside down - the hole goes on top)! approximately 12" - 16" long. Each stick comes packaged with story of weather stick and simple instructions.


----------



## meat (Jan 14, 2006)

*big time hammering has started*



			
				meat said:
			
		

> Jay turned to snow as I was leaving around 4:55, not coming down to hard, but I just checked the radar and it just looks like we're in a dry slot right now. hope we get the biggness cuz todays rain was ridiculosly disgusting.



these nickle and dime flurries have stopped, now it is really vomiting, the radar looks promising.


----------



## Greg (Jan 14, 2006)

Just got in from a couple of parties we went to today. Left the afternoon party to moderate rain and 57 degrees. Left the evening party to 36 degrees and moderate rain. By the time we got home around 9:15 pm (further north and higher elevation), 33 degrees and a mix. It's now 32 and sleeting heavily and very windy.


----------



## redalienx11 (Jan 14, 2006)

Here on Exit 18 on the NYS thruway (New Paltz) it's snowing steadily. Within an hour we have about an inch to 1.5 inches. The wind is gusting and blowing snow like crazy so it is hard to tell exactly whats going on out there. But now that I think about it... it doesn;t really matter what's goin on out there as long as it's DUMPING.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 14, 2006)

10:05 pm:  Trace of snow/ice pellets on the ground here in the Upper Valley.  Hope there is more snow up in the mountains.


----------



## Zand (Jan 14, 2006)

Rain just went over to snow here after a 15 degree drop in 30 minutes. Had my window open when the cold front blew throgh, caught me by suprise.


----------



## nelsapbm (Jan 14, 2006)

Changed to snow in the Burlington area around 6:00. It's now almost 11 and dumping heavily. Probably got 4ish inches in my driveway so far. I imagine tomorrow is going to be super windy, so Monday looks like the day to ski.....


----------



## ckofer (Jan 14, 2006)

11:30 PM 38 degrees and raining hard in southeastern NH. I going to bed, Would  love to see what early risers from the Franconia or Sunapee areas have to say.


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2006)

Midnight, snowing in Stowe with a couple inches down.  Not dumping, but snowing and blowing.


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2006)

Been freezing raining and sleeting here since 11. A coating of ice is on the ground. Forecasted to go over to snow around daybreak and go all day with 5-10".


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2006)

Zand said:
			
		

> Rain just went over to snow here after a 15 degree drop in 30 minutes. Had my window open when the cold front blew throgh, caught me by suprise.



Next thing you know, you'll be turing on the home heat...
 :lol:

Snow/hail started about 3AM Sunday.  Looks quite slippery out there.


----------



## KingM (Jan 15, 2006)

First view from the ground in the MRC is that the 6-10" last night and 1-3" this morning was wildly optimistic. It's hard to tell for sure because of all the wind, but there's not a huge amount down there.


----------



## skibum (Jan 15, 2006)

campton nh:
got up at 6 am and there was just a dusting
now snowing very hard but blowing and drifting
cannon is reporting 4-6"
loon 1"


----------



## ckofer (Jan 15, 2006)

For what it's worth, here's Cannon's report:


------------------------------------------------------------------------
Conditions updated: 01.15.2006 6:33AM

SNOWFALL	 	 	WEATHER	 

Snow Received Past 24 Hours:	4-6"	 	Base Temperature:	15°
Snow Received Past 48 Hours:	4-6"	 	Summit Temperature:	5° , gusty wind
Snow Received Past 72 Hours:	4-6"	 	Sky:	Snow!
Snow to date this season:	70"	 	Forecast:	Go to weather.com

Comments: Sunday, 6:20am

Mother Nature is doing her part to atone for Saturday- it is snowing hard this morning, with 4-6” of new snow on the ground, and a forecast for snow to continue through at least a good part of the day. Winds are 10-15mph at the base, and gusty high up, so there could be some effect on upper lifts. At least 40 trails will be open, with more possible as the snow keeps coming. There are some thin areas under the new snow, so, as always, use care. The best skiing and riding early on will likely be in the zoomer area, which is less breezy. Use care too, in driving this morning- the visibility is poor, due to snow, so give yourself some extra time. 
9 lifts are scheduled to operate starting at 8:30am.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 15, 2006)

We got a dusting here in the Rockaways, NYC!  It's good to have our winter back.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2006)

hard to tell from my window, maybe 3-4" tops out there.  it was very windy and there's lots of blown snow.  roads are trecherous.


----------



## JD (Jan 15, 2006)

Stowe got about an inch in town, but due to the high winds, it's hard to give a good estimate.  Just got back from the hill.  Nose dive was so scoured I couldn't get up thru the switch backs.  Really dangerous conditions on the hill.  Pockets of deep snow, patches of death ice.  East coast powder day. I haven't looked at the web site yet, but I'd say we got 4 inches with alot of wind.


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2006)

Hard to tell, but maybe a couple of inches here. I have areas of exposed grass and drifts up to a foot on my deck.... Still horizontal snow falling right now.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2006)

UNDERWHELMING :evil: 

Only got 3 inches on the hill , vicious winds today, 25 below wind chill this am , 0 degree temps we've gone from Ecuador to Pluto in 24 hrs :angry: 

BE careful out there guys!!

 my local area has all 27 trails open--- butFRG  tomorow  looks like a rock ski day with GINSU edges


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2006)

underwhelming indeed.  i think even the ski areas up here must not have had much stick given the winds.  be skeptical of snow reports today as they will claim what fell, not what stuck.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2006)

This is all strange..Romer sent me an e-mail saying southern Vt could get up to a foot :-?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 15, 2006)

Couda , shouda , wouda , yada ,yada , yada , 

Weather guys are about as accurate as stockbrokers  :lol:    :lol:


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 15, 2006)

For once it seems the resorts farther to the south and east are getting dumped on. Eventhough they usually get more moisture from nor' easters, northern vermont always winds up with high totals. (Too bad its all going to be blown away)

http://bestskiweather.com/newengland.php
 Really sensitive radar but that is good when you are dealing with mountains because its probably snowing if there is blue over it.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 15, 2006)

I just called up to Cannon, they claim 9 inches now and falling. Too windy to run the tram. I would think that this means that all the snow should be in the woods by the end of the day. This may not be worth a 100 mile drive today....

 See it this weather map works for you


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2006)

Jiminy claims 10'..Thats the most I have seen so far.


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Jiminy claims 10'..Thats the most I have seen so far.



Probably because other resorts dont measure in the drifts, they just double thier measurments.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2006)

*Cannon:*  4-6"
*Sunapee:* 4" and lots of wind closing down the Sunapee Express for much of the day.  Snowmaking going on.
*Burke:*  Reports 4" so far and cold temps.  Snowmaking currently underway on Lower Warren's :blink: (Man, they must have lost some snow), Lower Bear Den, Lower Fox's, and Binney Lane.  Not looking so good right now.


----------



## salida (Jan 15, 2006)

ckofer said:
			
		

> I just called up to Cannon, they claim 9 inches now and falling. Too windy to run the tram. I would think that this means that all the snow should be in the woods by the end of the day. This may not be worth a 100 mile drive today....
> 
> See it this weather map works for you



I would imagine it will snow all day there, however, it may be better skiing tomorrow or the next day once the wind stops and you can find the snow!


----------



## Greg (Jan 15, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Jiminy claims 10'..Thats the most I have seen so far.


10 *feet*? :blink: 

Seriously, 10" might be possible, but I'm sure this one is hard to measure. There has been a stream of snow from Southern VT through the Berks and into Western CT for a good while now:

http://intellicast.com/IcastPage/Lo...darImagery&product=RegionalRadar&prodnav=none

Also, FYI (see #7):

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/articles/challenge/2004/response.htm?resort=jiminy


----------



## TwinTips21 (Jan 15, 2006)

Yea I've noticed that too, not rotating to much on the axis either, basically just streaming in moisture.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 15, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> ALLSKIING said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 15, 2006)

The Latest from Jay Peak:  



> We got a good amount of new snow last night – it started falling around 6:30pm yesterday and *we’ve picked up 8-10” so far (it’s still snowing here at 6:30am).* However, winds are blowing hard so snow depths are not consistent across the mountain – some areas will have lots of blown in snow, others will be completely wind blown. *Also, the Jet Triple is the only upper mountain lift running.* The remaining lifts may open later in the day if/when winds die down a bit.
> 
> We’re expecting temps of 3 – 7 at the base and –6ºF to –1ºF at the summit with winds blowing NNW at up to 60mph. We’ll have snow and flurries throughout the day that should continue into tonight, giving way to parlty sunny skies for tomorrow morning.
> 
> *EVERYONE'S A VERMONTER TODAY: $38 Adults tickets & $32 Junior tickets, all 'round.*



Well, 8-10 is decent.  

And Trailboss here called the Jet being the only thing open.  :wink:

Decent of them to hand out discounts for today...probably a sign of a rough weekend :roll:  :x


----------



## ckofer (Jan 15, 2006)

Seems like a good idea to discount a day like this-it may just get a few off the fence. Temps of 3-7 ???? That's okay with me on a sunny day, but add some wind chill and overcast...

Tomorrow may be okay.


----------



## Zand (Jan 15, 2006)

Currently at 1:45, the temp is a toasty 7 here. We got mainly sleet and about 2" of snow overnight, but the wind kept the ground bare besides a few drifts. There's a band pushing though right now forecasted to dump 3-6" more.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2006)

*sure*



			
				ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll take it  :wink: 

Taking the little one to Berkshire East on Monday.  Hopefully the winds will die down and we can teach her how to ice skate like a real northeastern skier  :wink: 

Off to Stowe on Friday.  I'd better get my edges sharpened...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2006)

i will make note again that regardless of snow totals, you can expect boiler plate most everywhere in northern new england tonight.  i don't know if the wind is blowing as hard or if it is as cold in southern new england, but it is brutal up here right now, not weather i would want to be skiing in.  extremely cold and VERY windy.  i don't believe this storm will likely have much effect on making conditions better but the snow making temps will help for sure.  'ware the snowfall totals from this storm because they are not measuring what actually stuck, imo.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i will make note again that regardless of snow totals, you can expect boiler plate most everywhere in northern new england tonight.  i don't know if the wind is blowing as hard or if it is as cold in southern new england, but it is brutal up here right now, not weather i would want to be skiing in.  extremely cold and VERY windy.  i don't believe this storm will likely have much effect on making conditions better but the snow making temps will help for sure.  'ware the snowfall totals from this storm because they are not measuring what actually stuck, imo.



Oh pooh!  Mees wuz born and growed up where the word COLD has REAL meaning - Massena, NY.  I distinctly remember running around the yard in a T-shirt when the temps hit the 10s.  We thought we were having a heat wave.

We used to ski Saddleback - waking up to negative 25 warming to negative 5.  

Boilerplate is OK with me; we're going to stick to green groomers anyways.

It won't be a problem.  Seasons too short and my kids have to learn how to ski ice sometime


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2006)

Mount Snow is reporting 8".


Depending on the weather mid week, I'll think about a trip up there next weekend...

http://www.mountsnow.com/snowreport.html


----------



## salida (Jan 15, 2006)

Just have to find where the snow collected... It's there it can't have all dissappeared!


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 15, 2006)

Conditions at Smuggs were terrible today. Even the woods didn't hold the snow.

Calling for more warm temps and rain this week...


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> Conditions at Smuggs were terrible today. Even the woods didn't hold the snow.


this is what i suspected.  sucks, but at least the snow makers could get some juice going with the cold.


----------



## billski (Jan 15, 2006)

*chop chop chop*



			
				riverc0il said:
			
		

> skibum1321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was no time for the groomers to get out and even chop things up.  I am hopeful tommmorow will bring at least that.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 15, 2006)

depends if the temp relents and the wind dies down.  even with groomer action, with weather conditions like we are currently experienced, the snow is pretty nasty even after a groomer pass.  got my fingers crossed for you guys though!  if i had tomorrow off and my arm was ready to go, i definitely wouldn't bother.  then again, i am one of the few that believe a bad day of skiing is definitely NOT better than a good day at the office.


----------



## salida (Jan 15, 2006)

One day skiing will be my office!


----------



## awf170 (Jan 15, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> then again, i am one of the few that believe a bad day of skiing is definitely NOT better than a good day at the office.



I agree(except not really office because I dont work...) I think that 5 powder days a year is better than unlimited amount of hardpack days.  Just like a would rather go to cannon or wildcat once everyone 2 weeks instead of going to a place like wawa twice a week.  Quality over quanity.


----------



## Marc (Jan 15, 2006)

Well, I like my job so a good day in the office but have a hard time comparing it to skiing.

Apples and oranges.

Corn and carrots.

Cars and bikes.

Biking and sailing.

Base jumping and skydiving.

Wearing pants and not wearing pants...


----------



## meat (Jan 15, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> depends if the temp relents and the wind dies down.  even with groomer action, with weather conditions like we are currently experienced, the snow is pretty nasty even after a groomer pass.  got my fingers crossed for you guys though!  if i had tomorrow off and my arm was ready to go, i definitely wouldn't bother.  then again, i am one of the few that believe a bad day of skiing is definitely NOT better than a good day at the office.



I agree, it is brutal cold, and not really worth skiing, rather be working. left the Jay parking lot this evening in a blinding ground blizzard, it was -7 with gusts to probably 40-50 mph= wind chill not warm. talkin about gusts still up to 65 mph tomarrow on a boilerplate surface with a secondary of blue ice and a few drifts of pow.  oh, and don't forget about having to dodge all of the out of control flatlanders because its a holiday.


----------



## catskills (Jan 16, 2006)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> i will make note again that regardless of snow totals, you can expect boiler plate most everywhere in northern new england tonight.  i don't know if the wind is blowing as hard or if it is as cold in southern new england, but it is brutal up here right now, not weather i would want to be skiing in.  extremely cold and VERY windy


rivercOil your just saying that because your on the DL.   I can tell by your posts you’re bummed.  Get well soon.   

Actually the skiing here at Belleayre was very nice on Sunday.  There was a little nip in the air Sunday morning with 5 degree temps and 10+ MPH wind.  Pretty normal stuff compared to the old days of -20F degree days 20 years ago.  It warmed up around 10AM. The good news is Belleayre got 6 inches of dry fluffy powder and probably 4 to 5 inches managed to stay on the slopes.  The mogul trails you could just see the very tops of those old hard pack moguls sticking through with in-between the moguls nicely filled in with fresh dry powder on Sunday morning. The death cookies and snow snakes underneath the powder on the mogul trails for the most part did not exist because the slow changing temps happened during Saturday with the rain,  which smoothed things out before the flash freeze and snow.  

Cheer up and get well soon.


----------



## dmc (Jan 16, 2006)

Same for Hunter...  It was actually a really sweet day..   Lots of POW drifiting up - they groomed the CRAP out of the hill the night before - snowmaking was full on and made for some great riding!!!




			
				catskills said:
			
		

> Actually the skiing here at Belleayre was very nice on Sunday.  There was a little nip in the air Sunday morning with 5 degree temps and 10+ MPH wind.  Pretty normal stuff compared to the old days of -20F degree days 20 years ago.  It warmed up around 10AM. The good news is Belleayre got 6 inches of dry fluffy powder and probably 4 to 5 inches managed to stay on the slopes.  The mogul trails you could just see the very tops of those old hard pack moguls sticking through with in-between the moguls nicely filled in with fresh dry powder on Sunday morning. The death cookies and snow snakes underneath the powder on the mogul trails for the most part did not exist because the slow changing temps happened during Saturday with the rain,  which smoothed things out before the flash freeze and snow.
> 
> Cheer up and get well soon.


----------



## JD (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a hard time believing the Jay report.  Nothing up here got anything close to that.  And resorts in N. VT could have said ANYTHING about totals due to the wind.  Jay.?!  I guess you have to give people a reason to drive way the fudge up there.  
Don't get me wrong, pretty sweet Mtn., with good off the lift BC, but the real reason they get a hundred inches more then everyone else is the bogus reports...oooops off topic...


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2006)

JD said:
			
		

> I have a hard time believing the Jay report.  Nothing up here got anything close to that.  And resorts in N. VT could have said ANYTHING about totals due to the wind.  Jay.?!  I guess you have to give people a reason to drive way the fudge up there.
> Don't get me wrong, pretty sweet Mtn., with good off the lift BC, but the real reason they get a hundred inches more then everyone else is the bogus reports...oooops off topic...



They do tend to hype things up there...and it works.  You'd be surprised how many people will drive all the way up there from south.  Most of us locals know the truth though :wink:  Windy, cold, icy, and yes, there is lots of snow...and you can ski it if you hit it right.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 16, 2006)

Just checked Jay's site:  down to eight trails and four lower lifts   What a bummer.  

*SOURCE.*


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2006)

I just called someone on another matter and when I asked him what he was up to (on his cell phone), he responded: "Just getting off the slopes"

I asked about conditions, his claim: "beautiful"

Monday, noontime, Pat's Peak


----------



## Phildozer (Jan 16, 2006)

[quote="awf170] Just like a would rather go to cannon or wildcat once everyone 2 weeks instead of going to a place like wawa twice a week.  Quality over quanity.[/quote]



Hey, no bashing hardpack!  Some of us actually enjoy it!


----------



## skibum1321 (Jan 16, 2006)

I'd definitely take quality over quantity but if I can't have quality, I still go for quantity.


----------



## ckofer (Jan 16, 2006)

New England Power: a narrow ribbon of chalky snow that's scraped to the side of the trail by everybody else for those who know to enjoy.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 16, 2006)

> rivercOil your just saying that because your on the DL.  I can tell by your posts you’re bummed. Get well soon.


thanks but no, my DL status is not effecting my commentary here.  when ever i post on topics regarding the weather, i actively ask myself if i am making a statement due influenced by my status.  fact is, this was a terrible weekend for northern new england ski areas.  i was chatting with a fellow skier this afternoon that drove up to burke and didn't ski today due to the severe cold.  granted he was in the area for more reasons than just skiing and was at liberty to pick his days, but it has been nasty and reports i have heard indicate snow was definitely not helped by this weekend.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 16, 2006)

Four of us headed out early this am for first tracks at our regional hill 90 min away . Not expecting great conditions , after the weekend meltdown i left my SX 10's @ home and brought my rock skis instead --MAJOR MISTAKE  !!  :dunce: 

Titus was 100% open and with good coverage , no bare spots , no major ice sheets . It was MGFG but skied great!!  8)  Fast easy to get an edge into and SUNNY but cool 0 degrees ., It warmed to about 14 degrees but we had our 6 hrs of ripping and all had huge grins on our face . We're heading out there again this week   :beer: 

Sometimes ski conditions are Like Forrest says " a box of chocolates -U never know what your gonna get " 


Titus is in the Northern Adirondacks approx 1200 vert and presents multiple sides We ski this place about 10 -12 times yr . in addition to several other road trips to Tremblant, Whiteface , Gore and various NH sites


----------



## meat (Jan 16, 2006)

JD said:
			
		

> I have a hard time believing the Jay report.  Nothing up here got anything close to that.  And resorts in N. VT could have said ANYTHING about totals due to the wind.  Jay.?!  I guess you have to give people a reason to drive way the fudge up there.
> Don't get me wrong, pretty sweet Mtn., with good off the lift BC, but the real reason they get a hundred inches more then everyone else is the bogus reports...oooops off topic...



yeah the jay report does tend to jerk you around some, but some of time they underestimate some of their snow totals especially early season and late season.  they do seem to make up some of it on weekends and holidays though, I won't deny that at all, and lift and trail status is also quite inaccurate on the report.  anyway JD, how do you know the jay reports are bogus if your so busy skiing HHmmmm... stowe, like you say "you don't know until you go".  I made the mistake of going to stowe last year the day after Jay closed in the middle of April.  I had some decent expectations considering jay still had 90% of its terrain open on the last day of operation, but only to arrive at stowe with limited terrain, only patches of snow in the woods, and not to mention the always consistent cornucopia of obnoxious flatlanders.  but yeah I agree that Jay doesn't get more snow than the others, is always cold, windy, icy, crowded, expensive and too far away.  don't go there.


----------



## JD (Jan 16, 2006)

Just my experiences on big days.  Weekend storms I would head to Jay occasionally and just feel like when they say 20 inches, it's more a 12 inch day.  Stowe DEFINITELY misleads on quality, not so much on totals.  Sunday they said the primary surface was powder.  WFT is that?  That place was death iced over and they say "powder" ????  
You're right, I don't really know why I care, it would just suck to drive up there from a great distance and get skunked.


----------

